# Sauron's Eye



## dwndrgn (Oct 12, 2004)

Not only is this a beautiful photo of the nebula, but check out what they compare it to...

http://www.astrobio.net/news/article1186.html


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 12, 2004)

Interesting comparison. Must have some fantasy fans there, I wonder if they will build it an army worthy of Mordor?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow! Stunning picture.
It will be a great shame when Hubble (our very own Sauronic eye peering into the ether) finally comes to an end.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2004)

Oooh - ah! The center pic is pretty beautiful.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Isnt it just uncanny!

Life imitating art, or art imitating life?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

spectacular that something like that could be around, its truely beautiful


----------



## PERCON (Jul 3, 2005)

A beautiful nebula no doubt about it...


_PERCON - "Homesick... awaiting commands."_


----------

